# Changement du clavier du PowerBook G4 de QWERTY à AZERTY



## Olivier.w (26 Septembre 2002)

Je pense m'acheter un PowerBook G4 Titanium aux USA mais le clavier seras un clavier américain QWERTY. je voudrais savoir s'il y a la possibilité de changer le clavier en France pour un AZERTY. Ou est ce que je peu faire ça et a quel prix???

Sinon est ce qu'il y aurais aussi la possibilité de l'acheter aux USA en Bilt to Order directement en AZERTY???

Merci de vos réponse.


----------



## gjouvenat (26 Septembre 2002)

http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/search.php?Cat=


----------

